

Python3 asyncio web framework - mind1master
http://aiohttp.readthedocs.org/en/v0.12.0/web.html

======
jpmec
I think the link is for aiohttp. The link for asyncio is here:
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html)

Both very interesting BTW

~~~
amirouche
not sure: “In aiohttp 0.10 we've added highlevel API for web HTTP server.”
which must be understood as a very minimal framework. It's explained in the
first screen of OP's link.

Also, quick hack to have websockets too:
[https://gist.github.com/amirouche/a5da3cf6f0f11eaeb976](https://gist.github.com/amirouche/a5da3cf6f0f11eaeb976)

~~~
asvetlov
Well, "highlevel" from aiohttp perspective -- it has had very lowlevel server
API before 0.10.

And yes, we have websockets support but it's not integrated into 'highlevel'
API yet -- will be done in next release, we are working on it.

